# Modern Art - your interpretation



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

This was a little girls drawing in her art class. The teacher asked them to draw their mummy at work

What does the mummy do for a living, how do you interpret it?

stew


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

She's a Lumberjack, thats a large axe she is holding


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

thats pretty good Loddy but not quite right.................


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

She must be a pole dancer with men paying her to strip off!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Greenie, your mind :lol: :lol: and its only 10.30am on a wet, windy morning.

No, but when the mum saw the drawing she also saw similar and wrote to the teacher saying that she was not a pole dancer and that she was actually a .........................................................

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

... firefighter  Funded from the general population, of course :wink:

Gerald


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

She works in a post office or a bank...right?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Nope..............she works at B&Q and she told her little daughter how everyone was rushing in and giving her money during the recent snow storms. 

She is holding a snow shovel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh right and no one else thought that :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the matter with you people.









It's plainly obvious what she is doing.












She is a botanist, She is about to plant some seeds.












She has asked the people around her to suggest what to plant.












She is standing against the pot, with a stake already in place to support the plant.











And the people standing around are proffering different packets of seeds to be sown.











but of course, she could just be a pole dancer :evil:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

artona said:


> Nope..............she works at B&Q and she told her little daughter how everyone was rushing in and giving her money during the recent snow storms.
> 
> She is holding a snow shovel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


She must be in an American B&Q then as they look like dollars to me............rather than sterling :wink:


----------

